# brokenhipbone six month goat



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Vet said they don't usually fix a broken hip bone in goats?.
wondering what experienceothers have? Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, did they give you any advice on care? Not sure how it could be fixed without surgery.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Do you know for sure that's what's wrong? If yes I don't know how you could stabilize it on a 6 month old goat. Although the smaller the betteriI would think


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Vet said the bone could possibly heal but she would always have a limp. She holds leg off ground and doest put weight on it. He said I could give her banamine 2cc every day & it wouldn't hurt her. I might call another vet. Its broken just below on bone that attacheds to hip socket. Thanks alice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will have to at minimum, be stabilized some way so it can heal. If you can find another vets opinion, I would do so. 
Banamine is OK to give for short term but, can cause issues long term. Has she has a CD&T or tetanus shot?

If it cannot be fixed, a vet should at least stabilize it. 

Be sure she isn't with any bullies that may hit her.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The reason, I would imagine, that they don't usually try to fix these is that there is really no way to stabilize it. In a human, you would basically be in a body cast. The protocol for broken bones is to stabilize (stop it from moving) the joint above and below. There really isn't a way to do this on a hip bone. 

NOT going to be a popular opinion on here, but I really would recommend euthanizing. IF....and I do mean IF....the bone does heal, it's going to take a very long time. You can't stabilize the pelvis to stop her from moving it. That means that the chance of this bone continuing to move around and continue re-breaking are pretty high. She is going to be in a horrible amount of pain. Just my :2cents: I am a firm believer in we, as caregivers to our animals making these hard decisions for THEM...not us. :hug:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Legs ok, hip... not so much. Unless this is a prized pet or a show animal you are looking to get the genetics out of, you may indeed be better off to put her down. BUT you can always try to see if it heals first. But that could be a long hard road.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I work in orthopedic surgery so I'll give you the human medicine point of view  That could be totally reasonable depending on where the fracture is. In humans, some pelvic fractures are stable and are treated by nothing more than having the patient walk on a walker to help with the pain. Other fractures, of course, need surgery. Your vet may not be crazy or cruel, it just depends on where the fracture is (assuming goats are like humans in this regard). I might give her a little while before making the decision to put her down and see how miserable you think she is. I'm all for not letting animals suffer, but sometimes a hip fracture isn't as bad as it sounds. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with IslandBranch to some degree. The difference between human and goat is keeping them still long enough to heal. Most humans with a broken hip don't try to go bouncing and twisting around. A goat will....even if it hurts. That will cause the injury to de-stabilize. I'm NOT trying to say it can't be done. I'm just trying to give you a different point of view.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Sometimes I wish my human patients wouldn't bounce around on their broken hip or pelvis!
I'm just saying a "broken hip" can actually refer to any number of different breaks that can differ in severity, pain, and stability. Some (closed ring pelvic fractures) are completely stable and the patient can do whatever they want, while some would be a complete disaster to weight bear on. It may or may not be worth trying to heal, there's just no way of knowing unless you've actually seen films. Without films, if it were my goat I would see if they seem like they're in a lot of pain or not. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

From your description, though, sounds like a femur fracture rather than pelvis. Again, there are degrees of severity but that's usually not a stable fracture. I'd say it depends on how much pain she's in and how much effort you can put in to it. I do agree with others that casting or immobilizing isn't practical. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I did have a goat that broke her hip, and was due within the month, it was shattered and grinded when she walked, you could feel it as she walked. It was bad.
Had my vet check her and gave advice, so that is why I am saying to stabilize it. He mentioned that he would of wrapped it up, to where she couldn't walk on it at minimum or it was surgery, which he said, if she kidded could rip it apart.
So we just rode it out. Gave her Banamine for pain. Penned her in smaller area, she had her kids, had trips and we gave away the 2 bucklings and kept the doeling on her. 
The vet checked her again and said, goats are incredible on repairing themselves, she did heal on her own, but has a slight limp after all she has been though.

The kid we are talking about here is 6 months old so, that is why I am giving advice like my vet gave to me.
Sorry some of you feel different, but this is what I was told and this little girl is not pregnant.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cool. I would never have believed it. Hope it works out then!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Had a horse at my barn who fractured something in the hip or pelvis; deep enough that they couldn't even see it on Xray. Without spending an outrageous amount on surgery the vet said there was nothing to do except try to keep him still and wait and see. Since it can't be stabilized I would just keep her in as small of an area as she'll tolerate, for however long the vet thinks it will take the bones to knit, then evaluate her quality of life after it's healed.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh, shoot, I'm not trying to argue with anyone or say that anyone is giving bad advice! Sorry if it sounded that way  I just meant that a broken hip can mean a lot of different things so there's probably not a one size fits all answer. Certainly do what you think is best, and if you think euthanasia is the right choice I wouldn't argue with you. If you're nervous about your vet's verdict feel free to get a second opinion! Sorry if I sounded argumentative. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everything's OK, no worries. :wink:


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

How long would it take an injury like this to heal?

I've got a doe with something similar, I'm starting to lose hope of her recovering and I wonder how long before I should see improvement?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

With no further injury or complications, probably in the neighborhood of 6-8 weeks.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

alicejane said:


> Vet said they don't usually fix a broken hip bone in goats?.
> wondering what experienceothers have? Thanks


Where do you live? Do you have the option of seeking another vet's opinion? What about penning her to minimize her moving/playing/jumping around - is that possible? Where is the break - what part of the hip?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GoatCrazy said:


> With no further injury or complications, probably in the neighborhood of 6-8 weeks.


I agree.

A goat with a break (fracture) ect cannot be moving around a lot, so it helps to promote healing to take place.
She cannot be shoved around at feeding time by others, or other things that may jar her injury, if this happens, it can prolong it.

You can get a vet to take an x ray to see how she is doing. 
How long has it been since the injury happened?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Had a wether break his hip last year. I just kept him in a pen with a mellow doeling and he eventually healed. Took about 3 months, then he started using the leg a little at a time. His hip was atrophied, but with light exercise, building up over time, he went on to be reserve champion market goat at Oregon state fair. Had to keep a close eye on his hind feet and trim often. The good leg wanted to roll in to support him and the hoof would start to grow weird.

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 23, 2014)

We had one doeling that this happened to. We put months of intensive care into her. Vets & all. Only to get nowhere. She was a trooper but it was heartbreaking to see how unhappy she was. Her little eyes looked at you like " why can't i run & play like the others".
In the end we had her put to sleep. If it ever were to occur again, I'd go ahead & have it put to sleep. It's most humane to them & in their best interest. Unless you can find a sure-fire way to stabilize that hip. & trust me we tried everything! Its a very sad thing to go through, you have my best wishes.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

*broken femur*

Thanks for everyones help. With everyones experiences I am sure I should let my little goat try to heal. As long as she seems to get better. You can usually tell if they are in too much pain. I did find that 2 cc of banamine is too much because she was trying to walk on her leg. I am cutting back to 1cc. See if that works better. This will be her third shot. Another need to talk to vet. This has been so helpful. Thanks alice


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm new so just found this quick reply button? I am in mo. I think its going on three weeks now. I just took her to our vet. He took x rays & found the break he said just before the socket on the femur bone. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome and good luck, praying she mends quickly.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

So sorry. I hope she does well, and good luck on whatever decision you make!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

New message, my borer mix goat had three kids, yesterday. She had pain a lot the last weeks & large bag. She delivered three kids, one girl very tiny came first the other two larger. They seem good but the little girl isn ' t gaining & seems not able to get milk.
I think I need to give the doe, pincillin maybe banamine. Info please


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You probably want to start a new thread so everyone will see it and can advise. 

How tiny is the doeling? Can she even reach the teat? Don't laugh, I've had a few that couldn't. Are her siblings bucks? Do you know what was causing the pain? From what you are saying I would - at the very least - supplement this little girl with a bottle. If her mother is a first timer, I would probably just pull the doeling and bottle raise her. I would not give penicillin unless she is running a temperature or has some kind of infection that you know about. Why Banamine? Is she still in pain?


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

GoatCrazy said:


> You probably want to start a new thread so everyone will see it and can advise.
> 
> How tiny is the doeling? Can she even reach the teat? Don't laugh, I've had a few that couldn't. Are her siblings bucks? Do you know what was causing the pain? From what you are saying I would - at the very least - supplement this little girl with a bottle. If her mother is a first timer, I would probably just pull the doeling and bottle raise her. I would not give penicillin unless she is running a temperature or has some kind of infection that you know about. Why Banamine? Is she still in pain?


Sorry but I find it hard to findby way around here but I can't find out how to start a new thread?


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Forgot to tell everyone that broken hip six month old kid is doing real good. We just put her out side because she became too active for house. Hopefully the cold won't set her back. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing well.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks to all on your help with brokenhip marie. Marie took a turn for the worse she was in great pain and we had to put her asleep. It was very sad but I couldn't let her suffer. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You did everything you could for her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Im very sorry...you did what was best...not always an easy thing to do...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry. You made a hard decision that was the right thing to do.:hug:


----------



## Whisper 420 (Jun 5, 2018)

alicejane said:


> Vet said they don't usually fix a broken hip bone in goats?.
> wondering what experienceothers have? Thanks


I adopted a 10wk old baby goat that two vets said had a broken back, hip that apparently happened at or near birth. They mentioned I should prepare myself as this goat would soon be to much too care for.
I loved this baby goat and I was not going to give up yet I didnt know what I was going to do since he dragged his hind end and walked on his knuckles.
For the next 8 weeks I worked with him (physical therapy)bending down placing his hooves down and massaged his hip, back and legs.
Also I kept him single at night in a pen next to his two buddy's. I read and read everything I could about anything related to my baby goats issues. He was still bottle feeding so I added another two bottles of Gatorade. I also gave him a human vitamin concoction of Vit D, Vit E and Selenium once a day and just sang to him, played with him and cuddled him at night before he slept. I cried my eyes out and told this baby goat I loved him and believed in him. He was foraging good, eating his alfalfa and a 1/2 cup of grain good. He didnt know anything was wrong with him but I'm the one who felt his pain when he ran to me when he saw me. That energy & sparkle in his eyes was the reason for my smile.
After 8-10 weeks of all of the above my Baby one morning was walking on one of his back hooves. Two days later the other one. Two days later his tail was moving and his back was beginning to have flexibility.
My point being your goat might just adjust and be fine at some point!!
Keep the faith and believe in miracles.
It changed my life forever. I'm blessed.


----------

